# Thought for the day...



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2016)

English can be weird, it's true. It can be understood through tough thorough thought, though...!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Contused (Jun 20, 2016)

*Good one!*


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2016)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 1475


Point 9 may be true in Ancient Rome and modern USA, but thanks to NHS, not in UK. 
Marcus Tullius Cicero, 106 - 43 BCE, spoke a lot of sense, in very eloquent language, not preserved in all translations from Latin!,


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 1481


Absolutely love it


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 1481




Mr Northerner you just made my morning with this


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2016)

Very good


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2017)

Saw this one earlier today, I thought it very apt.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


>


Fortunately, I can cut out the middleman!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## FergusC (Feb 5, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


>


It was fun but the STD clinic cleared things up eventually


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2017)




----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

That's why we're all here on the forum


----------



## Wirrallass (May 22, 2017)

Very true!
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2017)

Some very good


----------



## Seabreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


>



too funny


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 17, 2017)

mum started croaky voice the other day...
me: alright marge simpson
mum: sideways look
me: where's your sense of homer


----------



## Amigo (Jul 17, 2017)

For everyone who is struggling;


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 18, 2017)

A couple from LU.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2017)

Good


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Angela123 (Jul 23, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


>


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> A couple from LU.
> View attachment 4136 View attachment 4137


It the lift music getting better too ?   Getting old


----------

